# Found a way to kill thos bloody Crickets...



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Ive found a way to out smart thos bloody crickets lol My bosc has not been eating as many I think she is sick of them lol so o planned a trap lol

(water bowl in the bedding)









(this is after 5 mins lol)









(so I let them sit over night and woke up full)


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

You are trying to remove them from the tank-Right...


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Good job...now feed them to your P...wait do you have one?


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Yes, I am trying to get rid of them.... and my rhom already munched on them all lol


----------



## skool_uo (Jul 28, 2006)

dont feed so many crickets


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Well I do make sure my pet's are well fed lol


----------



## skool_uo (Jul 28, 2006)

i understand that, but perhaps remove them at night. u do know the damage they can cause right?


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

What else can they cause? but I know they stink... lol


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

they can eat soft parts of your lizard like their eyelids, stink and adults are loud as hell

seriously


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Damn I did not know that... Stupid little F*ckers...


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Yeah. It's always best to exercise caution with crickets... I don't much like them at all. My cresties get some pinheads about once every week but that's it... I hate crickets. Stinky, noisy and potentially damaging to the animals. What more couldn't you want? Lol...


----------



## goldlake (Dec 2, 2007)

u can prevent the crickets from biting your pets if you dont want to have to remove them at night, place a bowl in the tank and push it down into the ground so its like a lil empty pool, add a small carrot and as long as your bosc doesnt want it, (i kno my chameleon sure doesnt) the crickets will eat the carrot and be fine.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

IT'S A MASSACRE!!!! HAHA

...Yeah you really have to be concerned with babies and juvies more than aduls...but they can def screw with your lizards overnight. Good idea with the water bowl...


----------

